

Reality check: Intel's $50-$100 WiMAX bundle - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/18/reality-check-intels-50-100-wimax-bundle

======
bprater
We can hope. Maybe the thought of this will make ISPs reconsider metered
hosting.

